# Mailbox full



## sonnymobleytrane (Jun 4, 2005)

I liked how before the format change there was a notification that ones mailbox was close to being full. The last 2 times my box was full I was unaware until I was notified in my personal email after I missed messages. I'm not sure If anyone that works on this site is aware, or maybe I don't have something set right.

Thanks


----------



## MyMartinTenor (Jul 23, 2008)

Agree 100%


----------



## Shaneygrog (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, firstly you could tell someone who works on this site, or........
You could tend to a a little housekeeping of your own.


----------



## sonnymobleytrane (Jun 4, 2005)

Shaneygrog said:


> Well, firstly you could tell someone who works on this site, or........
> You could tend to a a little housekeeping of your own.


Why the Attitude??? I Didn't know it was full. Until it was full. I was also a hell of a lot nicer in my question then you in your response.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

There is a drop down menu on the PM screen that allows one to select, and then download and/or remove messages from one's Inbox and Sent folders. 

At the bottom of the screen there is also a Graph under Folder Controls that shows how full your inbox is, and exactly how many PMs that you have e.g. "Inbox contains 1 messages. You have 5 messages stored, of a total 200 allowed.".


----------



## sonnymobleytrane (Jun 4, 2005)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> There is a drop down menu on the PM screen that allows one to select, and then download and/or remove messages from one's Inbox and Sent folders.
> 
> At the bottom of the screen there is also a Graph under Folder Controls that shows how full your inbox is, and exactly how many PMs that you have e.g. "Inbox contains 1 messages. You have 5 messages stored, of a total 200 allowed.".


Thanks Mike I do understand this, but if you remember in the old format whenever mail was opened it told you your capacity...you did not have to seek it out.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I understand. There are things that I also miss from the older version of vBulletin, as well as features with the new one that are admirable. We had to make the transition if for no other reason than to avoid our version from becoming obsolete regarding support etc. Guess we will have to live with the good and the bad of it.


----------



## sonnymobleytrane (Jun 4, 2005)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> I understand. There are things that I also miss from the older version of vBulletin, as well as features with the new one that are admirable. We had to make the transition if for no other reason than to avoid our version from becoming obsolete regarding support etc. Guess we will have to live with the good and the bad of it.


I understand....I thought that I might have had to set something up, but I realize that that is not the case.
Thanks again.


----------

